# Superslow



## deadlift (Feb 17, 2005)

Does anyone have an opinion on "Superslow" workouts?
Its a fitness trend where the weight is lifted in approximately 10 seconds and lowered in five seconds. I've tried it and liked the burn, but thought it might be "elongating" the muscle. which is the antithesis of "bulking up". 
Or is it fine for light days?


----------



## pincrusher (Feb 17, 2005)

deadlift said:
			
		

> Does anyone have an opinion on "Superslow" workouts?
> Its a fitness trend where the weight is lifted in approximately 10 seconds and lowered in five seconds. I've tried it and liked the burn, but thought it might be "elongating" the muscle. which is the antithesis of "bulking up".
> Or is it fine for light days?


doggcrapp advocated a similar style where you do a fast positive with the weight and a super slow negative.  i like this way better than the slow positive movement.  i have done doggcraps method on alot of my workouts and i will say that i get more sore after those workouts than any other.


----------



## deadlift (Feb 17, 2005)

yeah, it sounds like more of a "blast" on the positive.
I'll try this doggcrapp method tomorrow...


----------



## imdaman1 (Feb 18, 2005)

Confuscious say - Man with slow exercise have longass workout.

Also - Man with itchy butt have stinky finger.


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 18, 2005)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> Confuscious say - Man with slow exercise have longass workout.
> 
> Also - Man with itchy butt have stinky finger.



so true daniel san....how did you know that was the blue one?  I didn't master....you didn't know?...you didn't know?  Ah leroy....you have completed the circle but it is there where you shall find the true master.  But master what about the glow?


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 18, 2005)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> Confuscious say - Man with slow exercise have longass workout.



I've been reading about this trend recently, just because it seems to be getting so popular. There is no evidence anywhere that it is superior to the normal workout pace.

I can think of one example off of the top of my head that should prove it's bunk. 
Look at the difference in muscle size of marathon runners compared to sprinters. Marathoners run at a very slow pace. Sprinters on the other hand explode off of the start and give it everything they have for the determined short distance. 
Who has larger leg muscles?


----------



## imdaman1 (Feb 18, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> so true daniel san....how did you know that was the blue one?  I didn't master....you didn't know?...you didn't know?  Ah leroy....you have completed the circle but it is there where you shall find the true master.  But master what about the glow?



 :scratchhe


----------



## pincrusher (Feb 18, 2005)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> Confuscious say - Man with slow exercise have longass workout.
> 
> Also - Man with itchy butt have stinky finger.


dont also forget about this one:
man who farts in church, sits in pew.
or have you read any of these good books?
yellow river  by  i.p. daly
brown spots on the wall  by  who flung poo


----------



## imdaman1 (Feb 18, 2005)

I love it when someone starts a post with a serious question and we completely destroy it by turning it into a bunch of stupid jibberish.


----------



## Bizarro (Feb 18, 2005)

Show me a thread where that DOESNT HAPPEN imdaman....


----------



## imdaman1 (Feb 18, 2005)

daver003 said:
			
		

> Show me a thread where that DOESNT HAPPEN imdaman....



True...true      :laugh3:


----------



## Freejay (Mar 4, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> I've been reading about this trend recently, just because it seems to be getting so popular. There is no evidence anywhere that it is superior to the normal workout pace.
> 
> I can think of one example off of the top of my head that should prove it's bunk.
> Look at the difference in muscle size of marathon runners compared to sprinters. Marathoners run at a very slow pace. Sprinters on the other hand explode off of the start and give it everything they have for the determined short distance.
> Who has larger leg muscles?



Yeah Dragon, but marathon runners also probably don't use gear and sprinters might and/or do. Also, the higher cardio aspect of a marathon does not help with muscle building.  In fact, I would bet that marathon runners are experiencing ketosis (burning protien for fuel.) IMO an explosive positive with a good squeeze at the top followed with a slow negative is perfect.  The fast movment stimulates the fast twitch muscle fibers and the slow negative is (IMO) more effective on actually straining the muscle for good results.  My brother had terrible form (looked like he was trying to win a damn speed workout contest or something) After I corrected his form and had him get a slower negative he said he has never had workouts that make him feel he has actually really worked the muscle before (especially his chest and back.) but as always, I'm not an expert, and to each his own.


----------



## max lift (Mar 4, 2005)

IMO its a good thing to change things up going slow for a couple of weeks its a good thing to shock your mussles but I dont think if it where me I would keep this program as my main focus, 

on that note let us know if you find you are making gains I too will give this one a shot somtime.


----------



## tordon (Aug 6, 2005)

i use a simmaler system when doing pull ups and pull downs.....i used to do regular pullups and id go to failure...id feel my lats and they wernt even hardly pumped........never used to get good results with them at all......dam things just wouldn't grow......then i tried pulling up with bar to eye level and holding there as long as i could as i slowly sank to the floor......after my lats were definatly pumped....and in a matter of weaks they began to get bigger.....i use the normal systems for all of my other muscles but my lats seem to like this system.... :sniper:


----------



## tordon (Aug 6, 2005)

ORACLE said:
			
		

> how did you know that was the blue one?  I didn't master....you didn't know?...you didn't know?  Ah leroy....you have completed the circle but it is there where you shall find the true master.  But master what about the glow?


 i cant belive someone remembers that movie.....when in training for kung fu i was addicted to that thing.......Bruce leroy thats who...... :sniper:


----------



## Little Man (Aug 6, 2005)

i have heard that it makes no difference. I change it up by going heavy then lighter with more reps.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Sep 18, 2005)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> :scratchhe



thats from "the last dragon"


----------

